# Electric cars will be forced to make noise at low speeds



## Brian G Turner (May 7, 2018)

Apparently, electric cars are so quiet that they are 40% more likely to be in a collision with a pedestrian who hasn't heard it coming - so the law in the UK is changing to force all electric cars to emit a noise at low speeds:

New law to tackle electric cars’ silent menace to pedestrians

Hopefully it will be that lovely electrical sound they always had in film.


----------



## Parson (May 8, 2018)

Sigh! One of the best things about electric cars, the lessening of noise in the city, must be changed. But at least it's for a good reason.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 8, 2018)

Maybe the sounds could be personalized, like ringtones?

Then you could have an electric car make a noise like a cyclon - or like the Millenium Falcon.


----------



## Vladd67 (May 8, 2018)

Brian G Turner said:


> Apparently, electric cars are so quiet that they are 40% more likely to be in a collision with a pedestrian who hasn't heard it coming - so the law in the UK is changing to force all electric cars to emit a noise at low speeds:
> 
> New law to tackle electric cars’ silent menace to pedestrians
> 
> Hopefully it will be that lovely electrical sound they always had in film.


Add the clink of glass bottles and it would sound like an old milk float.


----------



## WaylanderToo (May 8, 2018)

Brian G Turner said:


> Maybe the sounds could be personalized, like ringtones?
> 
> Then you could have an electric car make a noise like a cyclon - or like the Millenium Falcon.




or a Spitfire


----------



## thaddeus6th (May 8, 2018)

Will probably have to be standardised, at least to a degree. Too quiet and it's pointless, too loud and it's noise pollution. It also needs to be the sort of noise that carries fairly well and the direction can be reasonably surmised (they changed ambulance sirens a decade or two back to help with this).

I think clopping horse hooves would be a nice sound.


----------



## Vertigo (May 8, 2018)

I think this was already a requirement elsewhere in Europe but only a option in the cars in the UK.

Personally I think it's very necessary and, to be honest, not just at low speeds; consider a car driving at speed down a country road on which you happen to be walking.


----------



## Montero (May 8, 2018)

While personalised noises sound like fun, they'd be a pain - because they'd be a lot more attention attracting. If a petrol car drives past, you mentally log it as "car" - if some weird noise goes past you have to look at WTF was that.
Also, in the article, it is explaining how white noise works the best as it is easiest to track the direction it is coming from.
In terms of blind people you really need a standard noise - fun tones that might also be present on people's mobiles would be massively confusing - is someone walking down the pavement towards me with their phone ringing, or is that some **** driving their electric car down the pavement - or indeed someone backing out of their drive across the pavement.

Another thought in this is deafness - some people have reduced hearing at certain frequencies, but normal hearing in other frequencies. If you have a one tone noise, anyone deaf at that pitch won't hear it, but white noise should spread across all frequencies.


----------



## nixie (May 8, 2018)

Personalised driving tones would be a nightmare, mobile ones drive me mad, driving ones would tip me over the edge.

They would need to be standard, something that is easily identified.


----------



## thaddeus6th (May 8, 2018)

Nixie, at some point there'll probably be a system-wide attack with some scurrilous rogue reprogramming every car in Britain to play Let It Go.


----------



## nixie (May 8, 2018)

thaddeus6th said:


> Nixie, at some point there'll probably be a system-wide attack with some scurrilous rogue reprogramming every car in Britain to play Let It Go.



Every time I close my eyes now, I will have nightmares.

Ever considered joining the inquisition?


----------



## Montero (May 8, 2018)

If people die thanks to this theoretical hacker, because they didn't realise there was an electric car approaching, they should be imprisoned for manslaughter.


----------



## Anthoney (May 8, 2018)

I enjoy the silence of my Leaf.  It does make running people down easier.


----------



## Parson (May 8, 2018)

Here's an idea. they should sound like a gasoline powered automobile. ==== And I agree the noise is likely necessary.


----------



## Onyx (May 8, 2018)

It should probably just be a similar sound to a gas car, since we already are keyed to listen to those.

I would propose adding a smell that further gets your attention. Let's engage all the senses.


----------



## Parson (May 8, 2018)

@Onyx ..... That's too funny.


----------



## J Riff (May 8, 2018)

So, what about the silent motorbikes and bikes and etc. which have already ruined talking a walk here? 
I mean, it is now as dangerous on the sidewalk, as the road, no joke. Do you have that where you are yet?
Then, look at the bike lane - a moron every 5 min. No helmet, no light, texting, headphones on. Tons of 'em.


----------



## Onyx (May 8, 2018)

J Riff said:


> So, what about the silent motorbikes and bikes and etc. which have already ruined talking a walk here?
> I mean, it is now as dangerous on the sidewalk, as the road, no joke. Do you have that where you are yet?
> Then, look at the bike lane - a moron every 5 min. No helmet, no light, texting, headphones on. Tons of 'em.


Silent bicycles have been ruining your walks for 200 years.


----------



## J Riff (May 9, 2018)

Uh, no, it's the morons do that. The ones who ride on the sidewalk, get beaten senseless by some guy they run into as he comes out of a store, then appear on the Wanted bythe police TV ads that run constantly. This is new, and I now walk tight up against buildings, and always shoulder check before I cross the SIDEWALK. Wait'll it happens to yer town or city - , one foot away, WHOOSH! From behind, past you, 30 MPH, over 300 lbs. - on dope, just flyin! On the sidewalk. IF u challenge, they spazz and attack! even tho they are breaking at least 3 laws already! Wait till it happens where you are - then we could discuss it again.


----------



## The Ace (May 9, 2018)

Why not give them bells ?  It works with bikes.


----------



## J Riff (May 9, 2018)

The legal age is 12, should be enough?  There's pamphlets free at the library, tell you the bike laws. YOU go put bells on the crak-delivery bike squad.
These people can't drive cars, can't handle bikes, can't seem to find the dollar store to buy lights or bells or helmets, I think it's too late. Can't figure out bikes? Byebye.


----------



## Vladd67 (May 9, 2018)

Someone suggested making electric cars sound like a TIE fighter, now that would stand out.


----------



## Onyx (May 9, 2018)

J Riff said:


> The legal age is 12, should be enough?  There's pamphlets free at the library, tell you the bike laws. YOU go put bells on the crak-delivery bike squad.
> These people can't drive cars, can't handle bikes, can't seem to find the dollar store to buy lights or bells or helmets, I think it's too late. Can't figure out bikes? Byebye.


The legal age for bicycling is 12? Where is that? I started at 5.


----------



## Mirannan (May 9, 2018)

thaddeus6th said:


> Nixie, at some point there'll probably be a system-wide attack with some scurrilous rogue reprogramming every car in Britain to play Let It Go.



Or maybe cars that rickroll you.


----------



## J Riff (May 9, 2018)

No, noooo.... * The legal age for riding on the sidewalk, in a crowded N. American city, with millions of cars, bike lanes and all. THEN we add the 250-lb. adults, cruising the sidewalk at thirty mph, everywhere. Do you have that yet? unreal, like a different country I don't recognize. So - silent motorized vehicles - on the sidewalk? Yes, I see tham every single day here, makes walking no fun.


----------



## Onyx (May 9, 2018)

J Riff said:


> No, noooo.... * The legal age for riding on the sidewalk, in a crowded N. American city, with millions of cars, bike lanes and all. THEN we add the 250-lb. adults, cruising the sidewalk at thirty mph, everywhere. Do you have that yet? unreal, like a different country I don't recognize. So - silent motorized vehicles - on the sidewalk? Yes, I see tham every single day here, makes walking no fun.


I don't understand what 12 years of age has to do with bicycles.


----------



## J Riff (May 9, 2018)

It is ILLEGAL to ride, on the sidewalk - in the major N. Am city. Bikes on road yes?, sidewalk - walking !!! Nope. These are morons without a leash, a very bad sign. Lots of beatings of idiots crashing into pedestrians, alla time, every day! Morons, where'd they all come from?> How did this happen? Bikes.... on the sidewalk!????? Downtown? Whoaaaa, I'm outs here.


----------



## Danny McG (May 9, 2018)

It happened to me two years ago, a dual carriageway and I was walking along a pavement beside It, suddenly a loud voice "Get out of the ****ing way!" and a cyclist bumped  into me as he shot past from behind me.

Ten yards further and he had to sudden stop cos a tractor pulled out of a gateway. Before he could move again I'd grabbed his bike and gave him a bit of verbal and the old finger prodding his chest. He was almost crying with fear and mumbling he was very sorry.

I let go and he cycled a good fifty yards distance, then pulled up shouting he would kick my face in next time. Me laughing at him and blowing kisses until he got bored and pedalled away


----------



## Onyx (May 9, 2018)

J Riff said:


> It is ILLEGAL to ride, on the sidewalk - in the major N. Am city. Bikes on road yes?, sidewalk - walking !!! Nope. These are morons without a leash, a very bad sign. Lots of beatings of idiots crashing into pedestrians, alla time, every day! Morons, where'd they all come from?> How did this happen? Bikes.... on the sidewalk!????? Downtown? Whoaaaa, I'm outs here.


So using the clues in your posts, I looked up the bike laws for the largest N. American city and discovered that it is illegal to ride on sidewalks unless you are 12 or younger in New York City. Is that what you were referring to?

Most of the US does not have that law.


----------



## J Riff (May 10, 2018)

It's here, too - 12. Common sense. But people are so unbelievably entitled now, that you see ten an hour. Never used to see one, till, oh, the last ten years. Riding bike, 30 MPH, headphones, texting, smoking, no helmet, no lights - on the sidewalk. Some motorized. So much for civilization, here in North Am. * ) And HEY - no parking on the sidewalk to get the laundry or whatever.. - in downtown traffic! IF you can believe it, they hadda establish a special police/tow truck squad to put a stop to that.


----------



## Anthoney (May 13, 2018)

Move to Gainesville Florida (UF).  I have never lived in a place that regulates bikes more.  They will ticket you for riding your bike like a moron.  They will pull you over for endangering pedestrians in any way or for riding at night without lights and reflectors.  Since fining students is the primary source of income for the PD they were diligent.   At least they were when I was there.


----------



## Robert Zwilling (Dec 5, 2018)

Probably need noise inside the car as well,
Electric Car Takes Driver For A Joy Ride


----------



## chrispenycate (Dec 5, 2018)

The Ace said:


> Why not give them bells ?  It works with bikes.


And get them to chant 'Unclean, unclean" as they progress? But I have been run over twice by bikes (once on the pavement {sidewalk} and once while crossing the road, where I had a green light and she had a green arrow, allowing her to turn right over me). Bells on bicycles only work if the riders ring them - perhaps a radar 'beep' when the vehicle creeps up on you? There are already lots of predatory mobility scooters haunting pedestrian territory, and many of their operators are less than one hundred percent attentive.


----------



## The Ace (Dec 5, 2018)

chrispenycate said:


> And get them to chant 'Unclean, unclean" as they progress? But I have been run over twice by bikes (once on the pavement {sidewalk} and once while crossing the road, where I had a green light and she had a green arrow, allowing her to turn right over me). Bells on bicycles only work if the riders ring them - perhaps a radar 'beep' when the vehicle creeps up on you? There are already lots of predatory mobility scooters haunting pedestrian territory, and many of their operators are less than one hundred percent attentive.




Anyone cycling on the pavement should be shot.


----------



## chrispenycate (Dec 5, 2018)

The Ace said:


> Anyone cycling on the pavement should be shot.


from the point of view of the sort of cyclist who drives on the pavement, every pedestrian anywhere there isn't a psyclepath is a legitimate target. And they complain because you have knocked them off their machines by being where they didn't expect anyone.

But the Genevois are not very enthusiastic about shooting traffic offenders.


----------

